# Macintosh Plus ?



## chriscat (17 Avril 2001)

Bon, je ne sais pas si quelqu'un peut m'aider, mais j'en rêve.
On m'a donné un Mac Plus complet, le problème, impossible de le faire démarrer, il m'affiche un beau point d'interrogation au démarrage, faut-il une disquette système, de quel système et de quel format .
merci


----------



## Zitoune (17 Avril 2001)

SAlut,
ben si un Mac t'affiche une diquette avec un point d'interrogation, c'est qu'il ne sait pas comment démarrer car il ne trouve rien : il attend effectivement une disquette de démarrage.
Avec les disquettes d'origines, ça devrait fonctionner, ou sinon avec une disquette "Utilitaires 2" d'un système 7.
Bon courage


----------



## roro (17 Avril 2001)

l'idéal serait de brancher un petit DD SCSI sur ton MacPlus pour pouvoir installer un système 7 et faire tourner qques applis. Va faire un tour sur le site apple, tu trouveras la plupart des systèmes "d'époque" (pas long à télécharger)


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (18 Avril 2001)

Ton MAC PLus fonctionnera parfaitement avec OS 6.5.
Cet OS tiendra sur un disquette. Pas de PB.

J'ai utilisé pendant longtemps l'OS 6.5 sur des MAC SE (sans disque dur avec simplement deux lecteurs de disquettes). Ces MAC étaient même en réseau.

Ne cherches pas OS 7 mais plutot 6.5.


----------



## chriscat (18 Avril 2001)

Merci à tous, je vais déjà essayer avec utilitaire 2 de OS 7, je l'ai, je vous tiens au courant


----------



## chriscat (18 Avril 2001)

Bon dommage, ma disquette utilitaire 7 ne fonctionne pas, je vais chercher le 6.5
mais j'ai une autre question, le Mac Plus utilise des disquettes 400 k ou des 800 k parce que des 400, je n'en ai pas, alors dans ce cas que faire ?
Merci


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (18 Avril 2001)

Inutile d'essayer l'OS 7.
Il ne tournera pas.
L'OS 6.5 marche parfaitement.

Quant à ton PB de disquette. Formates celle que tu as en 800 Ko.

Pour ton info : j'ai fait tourner word 3 sur un SE avec double lecteur de disquettes (sans aucun disque dur.
J'ai également fait tourner word 3 sur un mac plus (qui lui n'a qu'un lecteur) en ayant installé word 3 sur un autre ordi serveur relié via appletalk.

Oui sur une disquette 800 Ko tu peux installer un système correct avec en plus appleshare (il te faut un serveur avec appleshare). Le système 7 permet le partage de fichier sans un logiciel spécifique serveur.


----------



## Zitoune (10 Février 2003)

Un candidat pour le  LowSurf ?


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (13 Février 2003)

Certes, mais ça fait près de deux ans qu'il n'a pas donné de nouvelles ...


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (27 Février 2003)

Je suis ému... J'ai découvert l'informatique avec le mac plus de mon père... Il a maintenant rendu l'âme, mais c'est beau de voir qu'on utilise des machines qui ont une histoire, un passé, des ancètres...

PS : je sais que ce post ne sert à rien.


----------



## krigepouh (1 Mars 2003)

Tiens v'la que l'on cause du Macintosh Plus ;D, je viens de m'en procurer un ce week-end pour augmenter ma p'tite collec' (pour l'instant il est dans le couloir car je ne sais pas où le mettre y'a des Macs dans chaque pièce déjà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), bref. J'aimerais ajouter un HD a ce Mac, mais je voudrais faire les choses bien et trouver le boitier du HD 20 sorti à l'époque, vous n'auriez pas çà en rab' ??


----------



## melaure (1 Mars 2003)

Non mais j'ai un 40 Mo interne pour mettre dans un boitier ou faire un upgrade d'un 20 ...


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (1 Mars 2003)

Oups, je me suis trompé de login ! Mais tout le monde m'a reconnu !


----------



## roro (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure@68040:</font><hr /> * Oups, je me suis trompé de login ! Mais tout le monde m'a reconnu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

n'oublie pas que tu peux supprimer tes posts si tu as fait une erreur.


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par roro:</font><hr /> * &lt;blockquote&gt;&lt;font class="small"&gt;Posté à l'origine par melaure@68040:&lt;/font&gt;&lt;hr /&gt;  Oups, je me suis trompé de login ! Mais tout le monde m'a reconnu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

[/QUOTE]

n'oublie pas que tu peux supprimer tes posts si tu as fait une erreur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca va aller. Je ne voudrais pas passer pour quelqu'un qui ne fait pas d'erreurs ...


----------



## Marcus (1 Mars 2003)

Pour le probleme des disquettes que tu ne trouves plus dans le commerce il n'y a pas de probleme.
Moi j'ai aussi un Mac Plus. Il faut que tu prennes une disquette 1.44 Mo standard. Ensuite tu colles un petit bout de schotch (je ne sais pas si l'orthographe est bonne) sur le trou qui est dans la disquette (pas le trou qui indique au lecteur que la disquette est vérouillé ou pas, l'autre qui est a l'opposé). Ensuite tu mets la disquette dans le Mac Plus puis tu formattes en 800Ko. Tu obtiendras alors une vrai disquette 800Ko. Le probleme c que si t'as pas de systeme sur ton Mac Plus, il te faudra un autre Mac pour la formatter en 800Ko.
Bonne install, c'est une machine genial....

Marcus


----------



## krigepouh (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Non mais j'ai un 40 Mo interne pour mettre dans un boitier ou faire un upgrade d'un 20 ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Salut
Merci, Melaure (1) garde de le sous le coude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , ce que je cherche surtout c'est le boitier tel qu'on le voit  ici. Alors à vot' bon coeur m'sieurs dames 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(1) Oups je me suis trompé je voulais dire Melaure@68040 (mais vous aviez corrigé de vous même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
a+


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (3 Mars 2003)

En effet le boitier est pas mal. Sur le Mac qu'on avait acheté en 86 pour mon club info le boitier était plus grand et on le posait à coté pour qu'il ne chauffe pas trop ...


----------



## GrenouilleVerte (13 Avril 2003)

Je viend de me faire un ch'ti plaisr : un Macintosh Plus avec 4Mo et D2MAC 30Mo.
Le reditionnement des fenêtres est plus rapide que sous X.2 + Cube 450!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pour que mon gamin (1 ans seulement) puisse s'amuser (il est fou des claviers, et je peux plus travailler avec mon protable quand il est là).
Mais quelle émotions, 18 ans plus tard...


----------



## kamkil (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Thierry GEFARD:</font><hr /> * Inutile d'essayer l'OS 7.Il ne tournera pas.* 

[/QUOTE]
Au passage thierry, pas besoin de mettre des balises HTML BR à chaque fois que tu sautes une ligne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si il tournera: j'ai un macplus qui est même équipé du 7.1 donc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est sûr que dans ce cas il faut un disque dur externe mais ça doit pas coûter plus de 8 euros alors


----------



## Langellier (18 Avril 2003)

Bonjour

pour redémarrer un macPlus il faut juste une disquette 800 K (ou 1400 scotchée et reformatée 800K).
Y copier uniquement les fichiers finder et system (de n'importe quel système 6).
Introduire la disquette juste avant l'allumage. Alors
le macPlus fonctionne (a minima).

bien sur il faut pour cela connaître qqn qui a un système 6.

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/bernard.langellier/info/atic6.htm


----------



## MrSicK (8 Mai 2003)

Est ce qu'on peut utiliser un système 6.0.1 sur Macintosh Plus, si on a pas de souris ?

J'en ai récupéré un tout récemment, et j'ai juste envie de le voir tourner par curiosité. donc si je peux pas faire grand chose c 'est pas grave. Mais si je peux rien faire du tout sans souris, je prendrais pas la peine d'installer un système dessus. voilà !

Merci d'avance !


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (8 Mai 2003)

Jusqu'au 6.0.7 c'est normallement bon pour le Mac+


----------



## roro (9 Mai 2003)

le système 7 passe aussi très bien sur le Mac Plus. Par contre, ça rame par rapport au 6 ! mais quel que soit le système, je ne vois pas bien ce que tu vas pouvoir faire sans souris...


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mai 2003)

si je me souviens bien le mien etait livré avec le system 7. donc il tournera sasn probleme. quand a le faire fonctionner sans souris... que vas tu faire avec ??


----------

